# D&D RP (The world is your brothel edition)



## MrVaster (Nov 25, 2016)

Project canceled.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 25, 2016)

But what's the point of D&D if there's no puzzles or fighting

Or fight puzzles


----------



## MrVaster (Nov 25, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> But what's the point of D&D if there's no puzzles or fighting
> 
> Or fight puzzles


Like I said, It's D&D with an adult edge, there will still be characters and adventure, It's just a new twist. I DM normally for my party, its refreshing to take a break from so much thinking and do something more fun. But yeah I see your point.


----------



## NorthernStorm (Nov 25, 2016)

Sou


MrVaster said:


> *My Idea:*
> -It's simple really, I want a D&D campaign with a very adult edge.
> -Fighting will be replaced with much more romantic encounters.
> -You will have a score, the score being based on how many encounter you have and they difficulty of said encounters.
> ...


Sounds like fun, how do I join?


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 25, 2016)

Wha-what the fuck?
It's like DnD but _lamer?_


----------



## MrVaster (Nov 25, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Wha-what the fuck?
> It's like DnD but _lamer?_


Heheheh, My inner DM hurts a little but I learn to deal.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 25, 2016)

So it's like DnD but you get points depending on how much you fuck? Sounds like an interesting idea actually


----------



## MrVaster (Nov 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> So it's like DnD but you get points depending on how much you fuck? Sounds like an interesting idea actually


Yeah, I cant say I've done well to put DnD in a good light but it felt the best way to get across my idea.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 25, 2016)

I still don't know how DnD works tho


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 25, 2016)

MrVaster said:


> -Fighting will be replaced with much more romantic encounters.



I WAS about to join, but then I saw this...


MrVaster said:


> - I do apologize, gay stuff is not something I'm very comfortable with, maybe at a later date but for now I'll have to say no. Sorry.


... seems like a "no" for me then, hmph

totally not triggered


----------



## MrVaster (Nov 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I WAS about to join, but then I saw this...
> 
> ... seems like a "no" for me then, hmph
> 
> totally not triggered


Yeah...I'm sorry, I feel bad about putting that but it's just not something I'm okay with.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 25, 2016)

MrVaster said:


> Yeah...I'm sorry, I feel bad about putting that but it's just not something I'm okay with.


What's wrong with it exactly? Cuz at least it's nowhere near as bad as vore and inflation


----------



## MrVaster (Nov 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What's wrong with it exactly? Cuz at least it's nowhere near as bad as vore and inflation


There's nothing wrong with "Gay stuff". I'm simply not comfortable with it, that's it.


----------

